# Eclipse 5303R and Ipod compatibility



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

I am looking to purchase an Eclipse 5303R and am wondering if I pick up an Eclipse IPC-106 Ipod adapter would they be compatible. I mean, could I play music from my Ipod through the IPC-106 trough the 5303R?

I currently have an Eclipse CD8051 which is not suppose to be compatible with Ipods. But, I can play music from my Ipod through the CD8051 with the IPC-106 hooked up to it.

So, does anybody know if I can do the same thing with the Eclipse 5303R?

Thanks guys, any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

Anybody?


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

No Eclipse gurus out there that can help me out?


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

Another attempt.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Do you have the manual? As I recall there used to be a way that you could swap the three outputs to two outs and an in or two ins and an out? I don't think the iPod adapter will work I believe those were for the 7000 series.


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

No, I do not have the manual. Cannot find one, but I do not own the 5303R, as of yet. 
I want to see if the Ipod adapter will work with it before I purchase it. The IPC-106 Ipod Adapter hooks up to the deck's CD changer port. It works on my CD8051 which is only a couple of generations newer than the 5303R. So, I am hoping it will work on the 5303R.


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

How about this: Does anyone know if the 5303R will play CD-R discs?


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

dsw1204 said:


> How about this: Does anyone know if the 5303R will play CD-R discs?


Yes...and no. Mine was sometimes picky with them.


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

mfenske said:


> Yes...and no. Mine was sometimes picky with them.


Thanks for that info. Almost all of my music is on CD-Rs (my old eyes need larger lettering on the discs so I can read them thus I burn all my music so I can write large words on the discs). Makes me a little concerned about picking one up. Another concern is the display during daylight. I've read quite a lot of reviews saying that the display sort of disappears when the sun shines on it, even just a little. How did yours do in the daylight?


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

dsw1204 said:


> Thanks for that info. Almost all of my music is on CD-Rs (my old eyes need larger lettering on the discs so I can read them thus I burn all my music so I can write large words on the discs). Makes me a little concerned about picking one up. Another concern is the display during daylight. I've read quite a lot of reviews saying that the display sort of disappears when the sun shines on it, even just a little. How did yours do in the daylight?


Generally worked pretty well as long as the discs were "finalized". I'm sure the display washed out in the sun-most do.


----------

